# REPTICON - Baltimore, MarylandD 5/14-15



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Repticon Calendar Home Page

my pops and I will traveling up there for the first day. We will be looking for a Mint Terribilis to pair up with his, i'll be bringing photos to get some help sexing him, then buy another one accordingly. Anyone else plan on being there?


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'll be there with a new PDF frogger friend o/a 10:00 AM on Saturday. I could bring along a year old Reticulated G&B and a Blue & Black Auratus or a Mantela (Pulcherus) if anyone is interested. I'm trying to cut down my 33 frog collections so they're going at $25.00 for any of them.
Karl



§lipperhead said:


> Repticon Calendar Home Page
> 
> my pops and I will traveling up there for the first day. We will be looking for a Mint Terribilis to pair up with his, i'll be bringing photos to get some help sexing him, then buy another one accordingly. Anyone else plan on being there?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

karl47 said:


> I'll be there with a new PDF frogger friend o/a 10:00 AM on Saturday. I could bring along a year old Reticulated G&B and a Blue & Black Auratus or a Mantela (Pulcherus) if anyone is interested. I'm trying to cut down my 33 frog collections so they're going at $25.00 for any of them.
> Karl


How many Pulcherus will you have?


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

MaxB22 said:


> How many Pulcherus will you have?


Just one and I rarely see it, even though it's in a 20g aquarium viv on my work table where I prepare daily flies or beetle food portions and new fly cultures. I bought it at a Carlisle show last year for $38 but will let it go for $25 because I need to trim down my stock. I's a pretty frog but I bought it before I did the research.
C U,
Karl


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Karl, PM sent, thanks


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

If anyone going to the convention wants to make one of these transactions I'll drive up there:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/52989-proven-pair-caucheros.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/trading-post/53008-probable-female-matechos-male-matechos.html


----------

